# Tech Support from hell(can YOU help? They wont!)



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

*Tech Support from hell*

I got a dvd burner a few days ago and it didn't work. I installed the drive and it *seemed* to work. It knew the drive was there. I installed the software and it *seemed* to work. Then I tried to burn some home videos onto a dvd. It wouldn't do it. First it said it required a CD not a DVD. It IS a DVD burner!!!!!! an HP 556s 8X external slim multiformat DVD writer to be precise. Well I wasn't *that* worried I would just call tech support and it would work fine. grr. their "24/7" dvd burner tech support is closed on the weekends and on holidays. Fine, I can wait till tuesday. Well quite a few hours ago I decide to play a computer game(civilavation 3) and once I was done with it I shut the game off. I went into my "My Computer" window and discovered ALL my drives are GONE!!!!! My CD-R drive, DVD drive, and the new one too. All ways to get information on and off my computer. GONE. Well after briefly panicking I call tech support hoping someone can help. I call tell them the problem and they make me give the codes for my computer, NOT the dvd burner? and they tell me my warrenty is up and they can not help me. I tell them no, I bought the dvd burner on the 12th and the warrenty is for a whole year. They tell me because the problem is with the computer then the warrenty don't count. WTH? I tell them the dvd burner caused the problem. Well, we argued and argued and they hung up on me a few times. I called back of course and each new person told me the same thing. If I want tech support then I have to pay for a new warrenty on the computer(which does happen to be an hp) and I tell them I'm not paying anything because my warrenty is perfectly fine. Agrue some more and they hang up on me again. I call back and say a few different answers to the computer robot that directs calls. Low and behold I get the same person who hung up on me, only he claims he didn't and that this is the same telephone call. I say it's not and that that isn't possible because I clicked end on my phone(cause you have to in order to make a new call) and dialed again and I got him again. He says I'm wrong and so I hang up on him. I call again and this time I do get a new person. I tell them whats wrong and they ask for my computers codes(not the dvd burners) before i give them I say to the guy that the computer is past it's warrenty but that I am able to get free tech support because my dvd burner is brand new. He tells me to give him the computer codes because he just needs to know them. Grrrr. I do and he says he can't help me. I tell him I don't know why because my warrenty is perfectly valid. He asks for the Dvd burners codes and I tell him them. He replys he can't help me because they did not make the dvd burner. what? It's an HP. I called HP. I tell him that HP made the dvd burner and that all the papers that came with it say I'm entitled to free tech support by phone. He says I'm not. more arguing. He then says that if something was wrong with my car who would i call, the company who made the car or a mechanic, to which I replied that was not a good example to suggest because obviously if you bought a brand new car and something was wrong with it you would report it to the maker. He disagreed. I then repeated what I had said all along that the dvd burner had caused the trouble and that my computer was fine before. The computer has never been on the internet so it couldn't have a virus so it was for sure the dvd burners fault that ALL my drives are now gone. He disagrees and I hang up on him.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR HELP ME!!!!!! I have tons of stuff on that computer that isn't saved! it had been saved on this computer im typeing on now but this one had troubles a few days ago and i had to wipe it back to factory settings and i hadnt put my storys, pictures, and video on it yet. And now I can't because I have no drives. *cry* What do I do!?(edit) see my post below, problem *seems* to be solved.....for now...at least...grrr


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds familiar, and that's too bad. First thing to do is remove the new DVD drive that's causing the problems. I'd put it back in the box and return it as defective. Any arguments about warrenty/time call your credit card company and explain it's defective. I'm certain you should get your money back.

After removing the drive, check to see if your other drives are still missing. I'm guessing they should return. Then .... make copies of all your files before you lose them.

Good luck!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

can't remave the new drive. It's gone too. or so it seems. Nothing is showing up in "My windows" window. just the hard drive, and I'm terrerfide that will disapper too.

I called again. Apparently Crying and begging doesn't help. While this new women was very nice and seemed genunely conserned she said she's not allowed to help me. grrrrr. She helped me get connected to some on the companys chat who is suppose to help me. They just asked for the computers numbers. GRRRRRRRRRRr

edit* grr the computer guy is...grrrrr. I just told him what the issues are and he keeps repeating them as if he thought the idea up. "If I'm not wrong the cdc drive is not getting detected. am I correct?" .....yes....i just told you that....

edit*

uggggg what is it with these people!!!!! at last my drives are back. now when i ask him how to make sure ALL parts of the dvd burner are gone from the computer(since i did install it all) and he suggests since its on the computer i use it. Uhhh, dude! it almost destroyed everything!!!!! why the heck would I trust it to stay on the computeR! grr

one last edit*

uggg soooooo annoying! well, it seems to be fixed, who knows though. grrr. Well that stupid thing is being returned. grr. So, can anyone suggest to me a GOOD external DVD burner? I still need one. I am never, EVER EVER EVER buying from HP ever again. I suggest the same to all of you. What a bunch of crooks. Yeah, they FINALLY helped me fix it. I called them at midnight when i first noticed the problem. it is now 7am!!!! now THAT'S service!!! grrrrrrrrrr


----------

